# 3" Rhom Yawning



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I took this shot tonight.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

unbelievable..do their mouths open that much...nice pic definitely POTM quality.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

u got my vote for POTM, for sure awesome.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great pic and what a good looking fish!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Omg, that's a truely stunning picture









Awesome man, thanks for sharing


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

how the F--K does everyone get these action shots and i can't?? awesome pic, submit it for pic of the month and you'll win for sure.

Joe


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet pic


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

whoa...... amazing shot!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

AWEsome, great quality pic.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

That is a great pic.


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

thats one bad ass picture







nice piranha


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

VERY NICE PIC







. real good quality and a very nice pose. The fish looks awsome as well!

Oburi


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

POTM Quality!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wowzers!! i would start thinking of your custom title right now......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beautiful camera work and a great picture.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I appreciate it. Trust me it's luck of catching a shot like that, pressing the button at perfect moment. I think I may enter this pic in for POTM, what the hell right.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> u got my vote for POTM, for sure awesome.


 my vote to, thats a awsome pic mate


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

damn that's awesome!!!how do you get such a clean picture? Do you put your camera up to the glass? I got a 5 megapixel camera and can't take pics for sh*t.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You were at the right time to take this photo. I been trying to do it for months.. and even my patient lacks virtue.

Great pic man!!! Def POTM


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet frigin pick


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

speechless







...


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

vanz said:


> damn that's awesome!!!how do you get such a clean picture? Do you put your camera up to the glass? I got a 5 megapixel camera and can't take pics for sh*t.


The camera I'm using is an Olympus C-720. It's only 3 Megapixel with 8X optical zoom. My trick is, shooting many shots before I get the right one. For example, I must of got off 30 shots to capture this one. When taking the shot I keep about 12" distance from the fish on MACRO MODE and zoom in as close as I can without losing focus. If I use a flash I try to shoot from an angle to reduce a reflection. That's it, the rest is luck and just pushing the button at the right time. Hope this helps you or anyone trying to get that close up shot.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

awesome pic.... did you have to wait long for him to pose like that?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great shot!


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

akio525 said:


> awesome pic.... did you have to wait long for him to pose like that?


Thanks. No I didn't wait long. I was acutally testing out my camera, shooting away and just got plain lucky. He happened to be yawning during one of the shots.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow thats awesome!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

awesome picture, POTM winner


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

garygny said:


> vanz said:
> 
> 
> > damn that's awesome!!!how do you get such a clean picture? Do you put your camera up to the glass? I got a 5 megapixel camera and can't take pics for sh*t.
> ...


 thanks man...I'm gonna try it soon. Gotta get the camera back. I'll try the angle shots...maybe that's whats fcking me up.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very cool picture. Nice shot and good timing!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

whoa, smells like another POTM candidate! You;re sure lucky you got yer cam in yer hands when he did that. That's definitely capturing a special moment.


----------

